

Ask HN: Online Advertising Resources - akg_67

Is there a comprehensive resource (preferably in book format) that covers ins-and-outs of online advertising? I am looking for a resource from an online advertising client perspective.<p>What are different online advertising avenues? I am aware of Google Adwords, Commission Junction, Amazon Associates. I am looking beyond such majors in this area. How effective they are? What type of advertising work best for each avenue? Something that will help me make decision on appropriate online advertising channels and maximizing return from these channels. List of online advertising avenues, best practices for creating and serving ads, specialized channels.<p>Thanks
======
KevinSimo123
In short, no. But there are a lot of places you can start.

It would help to know what the end goal is for your online advertising? Lead
gen, sales, page views, ect will all have different best practices by channel.

~~~
akg_67
My end goal is to learn more about online advertising so that I can make
better decision on what online ad avenues/strategies to adopting depending on
the goal. It is not about making a decision in isolation whether to focus on
lead gen, sales, etc. But to come up with a cohesive plan for incorporating
online advertising in different part of sales and marketing aspects.

------
brandonpindulic
Quicksprout.com has a ton of resources on online marketing ranging from SEO,
content marketing, conversion optimization, PPC, growth hacking, etc

